# Second Fluff



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

I am thinking of adding a second fluff to my house – pending approval from apartment building – and need some advice about which sex 
Currently we have Luna – 1 year old who is a little shy , quite submissive and very quiet (doesn’t bark at all). 

I am really interested in showing – but which sex would be the best/easiest to start off with? I’ve only ever had female dogs – but having an entire female with carpet sounds kind of gross – what do breeders/showers do? Do entire males mark a lot – can they be trained to only mark outside (or is this very hard)? 

That said I may not end up getting a show puppy – or it may not develop as well as hoped … in that case he/she would be de-sexed. 
Do people have issues with female-female dominance or male-female dominance (those with 2 or more) – how is this best handled? 
Before getting any puppy we hope to introduce Luna to the breeder and see what they think would be the best fit – and we would hope to introduce Luna to the puppy before bringing him/her home!

It’s exciting but I want to make a considered and well-researched decision


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The dog's temperament is more important than the sex if you are after a good match for Luna. In general, I find my boys to be sweeter, outgoing, and able to get along well with other dogs. I find my girls have been a bit more independent. I think male-female matches work very well. 

Yes, you can train males not to mark in the house. None of my boys would dream of marking in the house, whether they have testicles or not. It is a training issue. You just need to be sure you treat any mark as a housetraining issue and confine, confine, confine to prevent mistakes. You can put diapers on females in heat, but that's not a great option if you are keeping the dog in coat. 

Personally, if you are not heart-set on breeding, I would start with a male. You can usually get a nicer quality male to show than female as a new person to showing (the breeder needs to keep more females than they can males). If you have a limit on the number of dogs you have, it is not like you would be breeding and keeping anything out of the bitch anyways.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

You sound like you are going through a similar internal debate to what I was when I was thinking about getting a show pup last year. I was leaning toward a boy and many people advised me to start off with a female because everyone assumes if you are going to show you are going to start off with breeding and females build kennels. But if you really are like me and want to try your hand a showing and see where it takes you, then I would encourage you to ignore those other voices and consider a boy to start. One of the books that was recommended to me when I decided to do this was called Show Me. http://www.amazon.com/Show-Me-Caroline-Coi...D/dp/0812097106 She makes a similar argument to what Jackie says (better quality dogs available because breeders do not need to keep males), but also makes some other points in favor of starting off with boys. 

As for marking issues, I would not say I have things as well in handle as Jackie, but we have found strategies to work with the problem. I have to say carpet is lousy for a show maltese in any case. It damages coat terribly. I lived with carpet until recently and kept Cadeau's coat up in wrappers, but I am thrilled to say that in our new home we have all hard surface floors. It works so much better that way.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My worst marker was neutered at 6 months LOL


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah I have plenty of books to read on the topic - a family acquaintance is a former Best in Show winner from Westminster (i think it was with Great Danes) and recommended a whole bunch of showing books but I will look into "show me" - who is it by? 

I wouldn't be breeding for awhile (if ever) and definitely not where we live now, so a boy definitely sounds like a better choice - except the whole marking issue :smheat: I just have no idea seeing as nobody in my family has ever had a male dog entire or de-sexed :huh: It definitely makes sense that show quality males would be more readily available - and would probably fit better with Luna. 

Too bad about the carpet but in the future I will insist on wood floors in at least part of the house  

I talked to the building manager today and I have no idea still if I will get the okay or not  See someone else in the building has 2 chihuahua's but they didn't apply to the building's strata they just moved in ... so they kinda 'have' to allow me to get another dog given that someone already has 2 (and several others have a dog and a cat ... when it's one or the other) BUT if they let me then they have to let everyone :blink: So they are going to have to make a decision but I don't know which way it will go  They know that I'm responsible and nobody has ever complained about my dog - but same cannot be said about others. I have the support of the wife of the chairman so :thumbsup: I should know by 9-10 September!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Let me premise my post by saying that I am no expert......in anything....  .

But I do have a male and a female. My boy, Archie, is much calmer and gentler than our high-strung yapper, Abbey. The girls can wear the cutsey clothes, but the boys are so sweet...ahhhhh :wub: . 

And with the dominance thing, I believe they get that over with and decide between themselves who is dominant. My two get along very well. 

....but then your right...the boys do sometimes mark.... :smpullhair: . .....  .... So get rid of the carpets :blush: 

Good luck, and keep us posted on what you decide.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I can't get rid of the carpet :smcry: the apartment is owned by my in-laws :blink: 

Every time I think about it I just get more confused :huh:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I do not have issues with any of my boys marking. I am very strict with them and confine them if I can't watch.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My Muffy never marked, but my daughters yorkie does :w00t: whenever he comes to my house he wears a bellyband. I hope everything works out and you are able to get a second baby.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*In my humble opinion...
If you live in an apartment and are fortunate enough to have a quiet Maltese ("that doesn't bark at all")...
I am not so sure I would upset that perfect luck and scenerio.*


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE (Carole @ Aug 31 2008, 12:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627579


> *In my humble opinion...
> If you live in an apartment and are fortunate enough to have a quiet Maltese ("that doesn't bark at all")...
> I am not so sure I would upset that perfect luck and scenerio.*[/B]


I guess that is true - we may introduce a second noisy dog BUT honestly I think Luna is so quite because we discouraged all barking at a very early age and she's quite a smart girl. We wouldn't be just getting any puppy but rather asking for advice re a dog that will fit Luna's personality. I think that she needs a companion - but that's not the only reason we want a second dog


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 29 2008, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626711


> But I do have a male and a female. My boy, Archie, is much calmer and gentler than our high-strung yapper, Abbey. The girls can wear the cutsey clothes, but the boys are so sweet...ahhhhh :wub: .[/B]


This sounds so much like Milly and Murphy. :biggrin:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I just got confirmation that I will be allowed to get a second fluff :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

I am so excited!


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

That's wonderful congratulations!!!!!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

:sHa_banana: Congrats! :sHa_banana: Now you just have to narrow down your decision. I say go with temperment first. I'd ultimately like one of each, but I know having a sweet natured boy like Uno has made having a male maltese a really wonderful experience. As far as marking, close supervision and training is key especially during the formative puppy months. That's when they will have their accidents but, hopefully, few of them. After Uno consistently knew where to do his business to the point of excusing himself to go to take a pee and then come back and re-engage in play, we now give Uno free reign several days a week and he's never marked during this entire time (and believe me during these months I still check everywhere to make sure). Uno is also not a leg lifter so I've never had to worry about him spraying furniture and such. LOL. 
:Good luck: with finding your new little one!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awww.congrats.i am so happy for you. :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So, you're gonna do it, eh?


.....get a boy this time... :wub: 

...or a girl...


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Yup - probably a boy but whatever fits with Luna  

I've sent off some emails to breeders already - having made a shortlist a few weeks ago  

Now I just hope that they reply - last time I sent out emails/phone calls only a few replied :huh: 

I am trying to stick to breeders close by so that we can meet parents and the puppy before committing to it


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

There's lots of really cute rescue malteses around as well.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you want to get into showing, I'd suggest not worrying about which sex puppy to get and concentrate on finding a show breeder to mentor you first. She will be able to guide you and you will have an open mind about the sex when that perfect puppy comes along.

I don't know if price is a consideration, but you will pay much less for a show potential male than a female.

As far as temperament, barking, etc, breeders can't tell if a puppy is a show prospect until they are at least six months old. You would be able to judge personality much better in an older pup.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats!!!! :chili: How exciting!!! arty: 

I love having two Malts. It is definitely more work, but it is well worth it!!! Just make sure to keep reassure Luna that she is your Princess and give her extra loving!!!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:cheer: I'm so happy for you. Can't wait to hear about the process you go through.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (Carole @ Aug 30 2008, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=627579


> *In my humble opinion...
> If you live in an apartment and are fortunate enough to have a quiet Maltese ("that doesn't bark at all")...
> I am not so sure I would upset that perfect luck and scenerio.*[/B]


ohh myy... VERY good point! i wish i would have thought of this before adding a second. massimo is sweet, very well behaved, intelligent and extremely loving. i do not have problems with him marking at all (in MY OWN house..lol). he was NEVER a barker. always very quite and did the bark under his breath thing. now that we have mini, she's well...a *bit* more hyper and definitely a HUGE barker, no matter how much we discourage her.... and her barking somehow instigates massimo's barking. they bark ALL the time when they hear the slightest of sounds. i own my own home, but my husband works 3rd shift and they are ALWAYS waking him up. don't get me wrong, i LOVE my fluffies to bits...but i could SO do with out the barking. _seriously_.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Update - one of my shortlist breeders said they didn't have any litters but that they have a 6 month old male available (he was kept to show but she chose to show his sister instead) - he is absolutely adorable!
We are considering him - though we were looking at getting a younger puppy, 6 months isn't that old and it could be alot better in the long run - won't have to deal with as many baby puppy issues.

He is apparently very sweet, not a barker and has a gentle temperament.

We shall we what happens - it's alot sooner that we thought but


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

What a great news! :clap: 
I hope everything goes well! :Good luck:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

greats news.when you go to pick him up. can;t wait to see his pic.6 months is good age.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Nothing is final at this point - but we are definitely leaning towards him. 
He would probably be flown down to us seeing as we are in Sydney and his breeder is in Brisbane. 
He is already neutered


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:thmbup: Good luck!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

i think i see his pic on the dog on line and he is so gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That sounds wonderful.........I hope when you see his picture that you take the final step to make him yours!!!!! I would love it that he is already neutered. That is always a big thing for a dog owner to go through because we are so attached to them!!!! Good luck and post his little pic when you get it~~~~


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

That would probably be him - from Soie Maltese on  <a href="http://www.dogzonline.com.au/" target="_blank">http://www.dogzonline.com.au/</a> if anyone wants to look at him. 

My partner was at first opposed to it because he wanted a baby puppy - but after discussing the pros and cons we feel that it might be better to get a slightly older puppy. He will still be a puppy though :wub:

Actually his photo has been removed - as has the ad for him


----------



## caveninit (Aug 6, 2008)

I think a 6 month old is a great choice! He has been with the breeder all this time and has probably been well socialized and learned some nice manners from his mum and litter mates, and he is already neutered, and he IS still a baby. I bet he turns out to be the perfect baby for you and for Luna to play with!
I'm so jealous! lol
Good luck!
Janet


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I posted a picture of him in the Picture Forum - but he will be coming home on 1st October :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh my, he is a doll, congratulations! I got Stuart when he was about 6 months old and he was a dream to train.


----------

